# House geckos



## redneck_billcollector

Has anyone been seeing any house geckos in georgia yet? I have seen them in Valdosta, Thomasville and downtown Albany on some of the older buildings.  I am curious as to where else they are showing up in Georgia.  I found a baby one in my office this past fall (downtown Albany).  Everything that I have read said they really dont compete with any native animals here, but I would think they would at least compete with tree frogs.  I do know they will eat their wieght in bugs every night.


----------



## Slingblade

I had one in Texas but none in Georgia yet.


----------



## boneboy96

seen a couple lately here in Roswell...North Fulton County!


----------



## GAX

Have seen them in Tifton for years... Tried to sell some to the pet store. Too bad they couldn't take them, I could've made a killin'!


----------



## jai bo

I know in Florida, they are spread out....mostly on the water near the gulf, but I live on the AL line so I brought some to the house and they are thriving...


----------



## redneck_billcollector

gaxtreme said:


> Have seen them in Tifton for years... Tried to sell some to the pet store. Too bad they couldn't take them, I could've made a killin'!



I think the Snake Pit in Valdosta will buy locally caught house geckos (I think that is the name of the place) I know at one time they did.  I like watching them hunt, and if you live in South Ga that is great, cause all those little flying roaches that hang out by outside lights, they will eat them up.


----------



## GAX

redneck_billcollector said:


> I think the Snake Pit in Valdosta will buy locally caught house geckos (I think that is the name of the place) I know at one time they did.  I like watching them hunt, and if you live in South Ga that is great, cause all those little flying roaches that hang out by outside lights, they will eat them up.



Cool. I'll have to give them a call..


----------



## Mel82

I see them once and a while here


----------



## BRIAN1

I had one on my house the other night. Are they rare or something in ga?


----------



## redneck_billcollector

BRIAN1 said:


> I had one on my house the other night. Are they rare or something in ga?



They are not native to Ga., or anywhere else in the western hemisphere for that matter.  They are moving north in potted plants, on automobiles, etc...  The most common ones are from the Mediterranean region of Europe, N Africa and Asia minor.  There is one from east asia that is showing up in Florida now too.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

I was cleaning up around a house literally on the Lee/Dougherty County line today and I must have seen a dozen or more gekos in the accumulated mess up against the house.  They looked fat and healthy to me. I swear I might have even seen a tokay geko.


----------



## Capt Quirk

jai bo said:


> I know in Florida, they are spread out....mostly on the water near the gulf, but I live on the AL line so I brought some to the house and they are thriving...


Yeah, you'll see a lot of them down here, if you're talking about those whitish pink little things that hang out around your lights at night.

To the other poster that was trying to sell them- I've seen some wild stuff before, but there are pet stores down here selling those brown chameleons for $10 each. I have a whole backyard full of them!


----------



## jonkayak

If you see a Tokay Gecko in the day that would be something else. As they are normally nocturnal. Those things get big for Geckos and can hide real well. If you have a pest problem in you home and don't want to us chemicals you can get a Tokay Gecko and turn it lose in the house and you will never see it again. All you have to do is put out a fresh bowl of water every night and it'll live just fine for years and will take care of bugs and even small mice. If you place the bowl on a small sheet of glass (like from a picture frame) you should be abel to see there foot prints as they come for the water.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

I did that with a tokay when I was in grad school in Macon.  I thought I saw one when I was moving boxes that were stacked up against the house.  I know I saw a mess of house geckos though, just one of them looked bigger and had orange spots on it and had a torquois green color.


----------



## jonkayak

Glad to hear. Most people look at me as though I'm crazy when I tell them a Tokay Gecko is more effective then Orkin. Now if only the wife would go for it I could save a little $$$ easch year.


----------



## Murphy

I see house Geckos at the shop off Magnolia St in Albany all the time and One did look like a Tokay to me too I had one as a pet back when i was younger it was means as heck looked very similar just smaller

I had two together and could've swore it was a Tokay but of course none of the idiots I work with knew what a gecko was much less each species


----------



## redneck_billcollector

jonkayak said:


> Glad to hear. Most people look at me as though I'm crazy when I tell them a Tokay Gecko is more effective then Orkin. Now if only the wife would go for it I could save a little $$$ easch year.



Folks who keep reef tanks can't use any kind of pesticide, it will wipe out the whole system, I know the Albany mall has tokays inside, the old owners of Pets n' Pals let some loose back in the early 90s in the store, I also know it has a mess of house gekos too.  My understanding as to how the house gekos spread has to do with all the nurseries in Fla. shipping tropical plants up this way and if they have bark and other non-soil pot fillers the gekos will lay communal eggs in that type of substance.  When I say communal, I mean a bunch of females will lay all their eggs together and so you have a mess of genetically diverse house gekos.  They are here to stay, I don't think they compete with too many local animals, maybe tree frogs, but heck, with all the bugs that show up outside my windows at night, the more bug eaters the better.  They also will eat brown recluses, which I surely don't have a problem with that, I have been bit by one of those boogers before.


----------



## meateater

*no gecko*

I've never seen one in any building on my familys place in Brooks county in my 44 years. Geckos are usually in a structure. I did notice more Florida anoles over the past fews years in the bush, but no geckos. I have Geckos where I live in Fl.


----------



## dawg2

redneck_billcollector said:


> Has anyone been seeing any house geckos in georgia yet? I have seen them in Valdosta, Thomasville and downtown Albany on some of the older buildings.  I am curious as to where else they are showing up in Georgia.  I found a baby one in my office this past fall (downtown Albany).  Everything that I have read said they really dont compete with any native animals here, but I would think they would at least compete with tree frogs.  I do know they will eat their wieght in bugs every night.



Yes, I had a Woman ask me what a pink lizard was.  I said she would have to brng it to  me since it sounded like an exotic.  She brought it and it was a mediterranean gecko, which is probably what you are talking about.  Thsi wa in the west central GA area.  I kept it for a little over a year and just recently released it at the house.  I don't see them having much if any impact on native reptiles.


----------



## BradMyers

*interesting thread*

Use to see them all the time in New Orleans back in the late 60's to late 70's when I lived there. Been in GA since from north to south hadn't seen one since. Wish I would cause they are great for pest control.


----------



## Mako22

jonkayak said:


> If you see a Tokay Gecko in the day that would be something else. As they are normally nocturnal. Those things get big for Geckos and can hide real well. If you have a pest problem in you home and don't want to us chemicals you can get a Tokay Gecko and turn it lose in the house and you will never see it again. All you have to do is put out a fresh bowl of water every night and it'll live just fine for years and will take care of bugs and even small mice. If you place the bowl on a small sheet of glass (like from a picture frame) you should be abel to see there foot prints as they come for the water.



A friend of mine did that and he never had roaches and never saw the Gecko either.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Woodsman69 said:


> A friend of mine did that and he never had roaches and never saw the Gecko either.


My wife would find it. There was an ear piercing scream one day, I go running back to the bedroom. The was an chameleon on the bed. The way she reacted, you would think it was Godzilla... a gator at least. While I was laughing hysterically (as a sympathetic gesture ), the lizard managed to escape. Looked everywhere, but couldn't find it.

A couple days later, we hear another scream. I look at my stepdaughter and say "I think your Mom found the Lizard again."


----------



## jonkayak

Capt Quirk said:


> My wife would find it. There was an ear piercing scream one day, I go running back to the bedroom. The was an chameleon on the bed. The way she reacted, you would think it was Godzilla... a gator at least. While I was laughing hysterically (as a sympathetic gesture ), the lizard managed to escape. Looked everywhere, but couldn't find it.
> 
> A couple days later, we hear another scream. I look at my stepdaughter and say "I think your Mom found the Lizard again."



Your wife and my wife must be long lost sisters. I never know if I should  or to  Bees, snakes, lizards, mice, ................... Not to be off subject but you should have seen her when the bears walked into our camp at Cades Cove and decided to take a peek into the our camper's window one night. OH lord ...... I haven't been camping with her in three years now.


----------



## Capt Quirk

There's quite a difference between a bear and a lizard. Not certain it wouldn't make me jump a bit too. What kind of bear, black, brown, grizzly...polar?


----------



## FERAL ONE

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=363427

found these last week in gulf shores


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

Gecko saved me $308 dollars on my truck insurance















can't believe no one else said this yet


----------



## 2bbshot

redneck_billcollector said:


> I was cleaning up around a house literally on the Lee/Dougherty County line today and I must have seen a dozen or more gekos in the accumulated mess up against the house.  They looked fat and healthy to me. I swear I might have even seen a tokay geko.



That would have been cool. I have had several tokay geckos and they are some of the coolest geckos I have ever kept. When they are healthy their color looks really neat. They are vicious predators.


----------



## tjl1388

In Miami we would get tokay gecko's in the walls.  You would know they were there because their mating call sounds like someone yelling "*uck you, *uck you"

It is quite unique.


----------



## jonkayak

Capt Quirk said:


> There's quite a difference between a bear and a lizard. Not certain it wouldn't make me jump a bit too. What kind of bear, black, brown, grizzly...polar?



Cades Cove Tennesse let me think ....... yep it was a Polar Bear that snuck in under the cover of Darkness 







It was a small Black Bear and it wasn't a jump. It was more of a clawing at the walls hiding under the covers and pushing me out to run the durn thing off. Which I did, it was about the size of a German Shepherd.



FERAL ONE said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=363427
> 
> found these last week in gulf shores



Very neat I want to go to Coral Gables Fla. were the Nile Monitors are thriving. I raised one till it was 4' and eating rabbits. They are mean little creatures but I find them very intriguing.


----------



## Capt Quirk

jonkayak said:


> Very neat I want to go to Coral Gables Fla. were the Nile Monitors are thriving. I raised one till it was 4' and eating rabbits. They are mean little creatures but I find them very intriguing.


I just got rid of my Savanah Monitor the other night. I had bought it when it was only 8" long, and it was almost 3' when it went. Rather decent disposition, not mean at all... really...


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Those monitors are causing all kinds of problems, they apparently are eating the eggs of endangered birds and the american crocodile.  Sadly most of the invasive species in Florida have taken up in the extreme south where man's impact has had a horrible effect on native animals due to development and destruction of the everglades.  

I was going to the Keys last summer and I stopped off in the Glades past Homestead and walked over to a small canal and all I saw was tropical fish, oscars, cichlids of various types, etc...  I don't think I saw the first native fish.  On one hand there are all kinda strange and unique invasive animals and plants down there, on the other hand, it just aint right.  I even saw some lion fish on the reefs when I was snorkling.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Well, the debate is over with regards to tokays, I caught one tonight, I was sitting here reading some of the posts and I heard a "to-kay to-kay" outside the window and I thought to myself, that sounds like a gecko, I went outside and low and behold there he was, a big one too. I caught him and showed the lil lady and then put him back out there, I have noticed a shortage of palmetto bugs lately, maybe that is why.


----------



## BradMyers

redneck_billcollector said:


> Well, the debate is over with regards to tokays, I caught one tonight, I was sitting here reading some of the posts and I heard a "to-kay to-kay" outside the window and I thought to myself, that sounds like a gecko, I went outside and low and behold there he was, a big one too. I caught him and showed the lil lady and then put him back out there, I have noticed a shortage of palmetto bugs lately, maybe that is why.


Lol, I need 2 dozen for all the bugs that come to the front porch light. Too bad they ain't those mayfly's here, the bait would be nice. I hope you can get a camera going soon, sounds like a great pic. As far as the invasive species in FL mentioned in prior post, I agree.


----------



## jonkayak

Capt Quirk said:


> I just got rid of my Savanah Monitor the other night. I had bought it when it was only 8" long, and it was almost 3' when it went. Rather decent disposition, not mean at all... really...



Savanahs are  much easier to tame and has a lot better disposition from the start. My Nile had a 250 gallon home with 125 gallon swimming pool. and he never left the water it was a real neat custom setup. I got the nile when he was 2 days old and was less then 6". Luckily I new what I was getting into as most people think they are buying a cool looking iguana or meat eating gecko 



redneck_billcollector said:


> Well, the debate is over with regards to tokays, I caught one tonight, I was sitting here reading some of the posts and I heard a "to-kay to-kay" outside the window and I thought to myself, that sounds like a gecko, I went outside and low and behold there he was, a big one too. I caught him and showed the lil lady and then put him back out there, I have noticed a shortage of palmetto bugs lately, maybe that is why.



Send one my way. The gecko can hitch a ride with the armadillos thats are moving in daily. Better yet I'll trade you one foreign gecko for a yankee ground hog.


----------



## Capt Quirk

jonkayak said:


> Savanahs are  much easier to tame and has a lot better disposition from the start. My Nile had a 250 gallon home with 125 gallon swimming pool. and he never left the water it was a real neat custom setup. I got the nile when he was 2 days old and was less then 6". Luckily I new what I was getting into as most people think they are buying a cool looking iguana or meat eating gecko


I totally agree. I came so close to getting a Blackthroat... then common sense kicked in. But I still want one


----------



## jonkayak

Capt Quirk said:


> I totally agree. I came so close to getting a Blackthroat... then common sense kicked in. But I still want one



I new a guy with two crocodile monitor in a custom room that he had to have spent 50k on it was amazing. Just imagine a smaller version of the "Otter" enclosure at the Ga. Aquarium as a wall in your living room. I helped him once with a little filter work and found out how mean those thing were. They were huge at 9' and not full grown and hungry, and only really meant to look at. They could have taken us both if we weren't careful. Were was the Crocodile hunter when you need him.

For people that don't know what a crocodile monitor is here is a link.

http://www.tigerhomes.org/animal/other-animals/crocodile-monitor.cfm 

I want an Emerald Tree Monitor. Had a chance to buy a breed pair once but wasn't in the position to so I had to pass but they sure would be neat now. The wife might move out if I brought those in though 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerald_tree_monitor


----------



## daisy102998

I grew up in the Phillipines and we had the pink looking Geckos everywere.  I have question, in the Phillipines there were big black monitors everywhere, does any here know what species they are?  They would eat anything.


----------



## Capt Quirk

How big were they? The water monitor is the largest, about 6-7 ft.


----------



## Murphy

I had a Savannah monitor named Slurpee  I bought two Niles diff stores and neither survived my next one will be a water monitor


----------



## Capt Quirk

Murphy said:


> I had a Savannah monitor named Slurpee  I bought two Niles diff stores and neither survived my next one will be a water monitor


Wow, I wonder what went wrong there? It is possible they were sick from the store, but they should live quite a while. Mine was 8" when I got it 5 years ago, and at least 2 1/2' long when I got rid of her. 

 Then there was the Green Amevia we got our son. It was with us 6 weeks before it developed tumors, one on it's foot, the other on it's head and neck. Took it to the vet, spent like $125-$225 to have it's foot amputated and the other tumor removed. 3 weeks later, the tumors were back. I put it down. That was an expensive lizard we originally paid $10 for.


----------



## dawg2

redneck_billcollector said:


> Those monitors are causing all kinds of problems, they apparently are eating the eggs of endangered birds and the american crocodile.  Sadly most of the invasive species in Florida have taken up in the extreme south where man's impact has had a horrible effect on native animals due to development and destruction of the everglades.
> 
> I was going to the Keys last summer and I stopped off in the Glades past Homestead and walked over to a small canal and all I saw was tropical fish, oscars, cichlids of various types, etc...  I don't think I saw the first native fish.  On one hand there are all kinda strange and unique invasive animals and plants down there, on the other hand, it just aint right.  I even saw some lion fish on the reefs when I was snorkling.


I have read where those are being found in the waters around northern Florida.


----------



## Murphy

So my boss gets a bug company to come spray the shop I think its a we work for you and ya'll fix our cars  deal anyways... They spray then lay down six glue traps out in the shop by the doors. Im thinking great there goes all the geckos I tried and lost to have them removed they said we had mice even though I haven't seen one since we mouse trapped 4 of them 6 months ago well we caught 1 big roach and 5 geckos all bigger than 2 inches but one which was barely a inch long all caught the next morning since they were trapped but not dead (all but the small one ) I removed them as best I can from the glue trap and released them back in the brush they all lost their tails but seemed vigorous enough to jump outta my hands and scurry off 
One had pulled a good amount of skin off struggling and had his eyeball glues to the trap I got him off the thing best I could he seemed a lil weak and I know he wasn't feeling great I now have him in a safe haven  he lost two toes his tail and some skin  but has eaten since and seems to be getting around pretty good considering the circumstances If you check on him at night he scurrys around and looks at you like like your invading his privacy  I don't know if i will return him to the wild or not he still has a few more weeks in ICU before I can make that decision I did throw away the traps they ain't working after i mangled em up in the rescue  So I can tell you we do have a good population of house Geckos offa magnolia St in Albany, Ga although they do look a lil funny withouth their tails


----------



## Murphy

Capt Quirk said:


> Wow, I wonder what went wrong there? It is possible they were sick from the store, but they should live quite a while. Mine was 8" when I got it 5 years ago, and at least 2 1/2' long when I got rid of her.
> 
> Then there was the Green Amevia we got our son. It was with us 6 weeks before it developed tumors, one on it's foot, the other on it's head and neck. Took it to the vet, spent like $125-$225 to have it's foot amputated and the other tumor removed. 3 weeks later, the tumors were back. I put it down. That was an expensive lizard we originally paid $10 for.



I don't have a clue what happened but Im guessing inbred sick pet store reptiles   When I finally get to have a big house and a good size yard Im gonna get a Water monitor they get to a good size but are a lil more timid in nature than those crazy Niles


----------



## jonkayak

Murphy said:


> I don't have a clue what happened but Im guessing inbred sick pet store reptiles   When I finally get to have a big house and a good size yard Im gonna get a Water monitor they get to a good size but are a lil more timid in nature than those crazy Niles



Most defiantly a good idea. The water monitor looks almost like the Nile Monitor and most people can not tell the difference between the two, but they have totally different temperaments.


----------



## Murphy

Nile Monitor = Saltwater Croc 

Water monitor = South Georgia Anole


----------



## jonkayak

Murphy said:


> Nile Monitor = Saltwater Croc
> 
> Water monitor = South Georgia Anole



Very true 

My nile learned that the brown paper bag meant it was dinner times. One time the top was left open on his cage and he saw the bag. He jumped up onto the top then onto me and ripped the bag open and grabbed his mouse and return to his heat rock with the tail still hanging from his mouth. I was a little traumatized as the shredded bag was still in my hand  I had to count all my finger to make sure they were still there.


----------



## Murphy

I know that feeling  My lil house gecko is a lil safer  he usually acts likes he's asleep unless you peek in at night then he gives you that look like your invading his privacy. I had a 5 ft iguana that would think he was a nile if he saw you with a bowl of food anywhere in the house. We had to quit using bowls for awhile there he would get right in someones lap and investigate that bowl if he saw it and he was strong enough and quick enough to get what he wanted   I also had a girlfriends lil girl point at my Savannah one time and say Slurpee? right before he grabbed her finger and pulled it through the bars of his cage I couldn't help her from laughin she was pulling back making him pull harder towards himself She was hollering I was laughing and her mama just froze She went home with a few teeth marks and a BIG lesson learned


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Yeah, them house geckos are here to stay, I have been seeing newborns for the past month, they are everywhere at my house, even found a few in one of the rooms that seldom gets used.  Some of the babies have no fear, one that comes out at my security light lets me get right up to him, he is so intent on catching those little bugs about the size of gnats, he pays me no mind what-so-ever.  Was hereing tokays every night too, they seem to have gotten quiet though, I am still seeing some, just aint hearing them anymore.


----------



## dawg2

redneck_billcollector said:


> Has anyone been seeing any house geckos in georgia yet? I have seen them in Valdosta, Thomasville and downtown Albany on some of the older buildings.  I am curious as to where else they are showing up in Georgia.  I found a baby one in my office this past fall (downtown Albany).  Everything that I have read said they really dont compete with any native animals here, but I would think they would at least compete with tree frogs.  I do know they will eat their wieght in bugs every night.



Yes.  They are in Columbus, west of the airport.  You can report them o UGA, they are tracking their progress in the state.  I kept one of them for about 2 years.  Very hardy.   They are Mediterranean Geckos.


----------



## jonkayak

dawg2 said:


> They are Mediterranean Geckos.



You mean the ones with bright green and yellow and very colorful?  I might need to come down and meet you and bring a few back with me. Always wanted one up until I got married and then other priorities took over. Five years later it's time to get a Geko


----------



## FERAL ONE

these are the mediterranean ones


----------



## DuckGodLiaison

I caught one here in the warehouse on Robins AFB about 4 months ago......I used to catch them all the time when I was in college down at Valdosta State.....made a nice little dorm pet!


----------



## rjk187

Got a bunch around my house always fun seeing these neat little fellows.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

If you got some inside ya house, you won't never have any roaches... They can flat eat'em up saw that at the U. F.


----------



## brunofishing

My coworker lives west of the airport in columbus and there out every night, A lot of them.


----------



## wareagle5.0

yea they are all over the railroad depot on 6th ave in Cols.


----------



## KINGFISHER

I use to see House Geckos all the time when I went to Valdosta State.  I even use to breed and sell Golden Geckos, but I have yet to see any Turks over here in Tattnall Co.


----------

